# teď tu řvu jak želva



## Sr. Cabeza

Ahoj! 

I would really appreciate if someone could tell me what the following sms means. Unfortunatley my Czech knowledge is limited only to great beer and "Beton" 

"jsem na dne,sedim sama "doma" u vina aprave mi prisla sms of F,preposlu. Ja ho mam porad rada,ted tu rvu jak zelva. Chlapi zasrani!!

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Are you sure that this message is for you? 
It means:
"I am down, I was sitting at home, drinking wine by myself when I got a text message about? F, I will forward it. I still love him and now I am crying like a turtle. Fucking men!!"


----------



## kusurija

K.u.r.t said:


> Are you sure that this message is for you?
> It means:
> "I am down, I was sitting at *home*, drinking wine by myself when I got a text message about? F, I will forward it. I still love him and now I am crying like a turtle. Fucking men!!"



I think, that quotation marks *"*doma*"* has here special meaning: maybe it means that really is she sitting somewhere in a pub or winebar or where, which became her second *"*home*"* . (IMHO).

The text is written without diacritics; it follows be: "jsem na dně, sedím sama "doma" u vína a_právě mi přišla sms of(?maybe "od" = from?) F,přepošlu. Já ho mám pořád ráda,teď tu řvu jak želva. Chlapi zasraní!! Of course, texts from sms can't be _with_ diacritics.


----------



## slavic_one

I respect K.u.r.t's translation tho (s)he's Czech native still I'll give it a try:
I am at the bottom, I'm sitting alone at "home" with wine and I just received message from F, I'll forward it. I always like (love) him, now I'm crying here like a turtle. Shitty guys!!

and for "home", I agree with kusurija, could be something like that.


----------



## Jana337

Let me add that "plakat/řvát jako želva" is a colloquialism; it implies inconsolable grief. The literal translation "to cry like a turtle" does not make any sense in English. Or will anyone disabuse me?


----------



## slavic_one

Right, but it's pretty obvious it's an idiom because I think noone saw a turtle cry  it's something like snivel in english if I'm right.
But anway, good that you mentioned.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Correct. I translated it word by word - the English would simply say "crying my eyes out" or something similar


----------



## dablyk

kusurija said:


> I think, that quotation marks *"*doma*"* has here special meaning: maybe it means that really is she sitting somewhere in a pub or winebar or where, which became her second *"*home*"* . (IMHO).



Yep that's right, quotation marks make 'doma' a special meaning, but how I feel it, it should be like that she is at home where she feels not like at home ... sitting in ruin of home... 

She has to be really down...


----------

